# Flow NXT FRX - Anyone have these?



## Awaken101 (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking to purchase new bindings soon. These look right up my alley but wanted to know if there's anyone out there who has them. Cannot find much online in way of reviews for them. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i dont know anyone with them personally, but i have the freestyle version which is almost the same thing except softer and they are sick. i love them, i will be riding these for a while or until sierras next 50% off sale


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I assume you like to pretty much go fast, like to carve, and turn on a dime with supreme control?

with no park, then probably good for you


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't been able to find any solid reviews but they sure do look sweet with the blue and carbon fiber.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Awaken101 said:


> Looking to purchase new bindings soon. These look right up my alley but wanted to know if there's anyone out there who has them. Cannot find much online in way of reviews for them. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!!


No clue, but I have my eyes on the same ones if my Cinches ever give out. Please post a review if you get them.


----------



## Awaken101 (Feb 17, 2009)

fossilX said:


> I assume you like to pretty much go fast, like to carve, and turn on a dime with supreme control?
> 
> with no park, then probably good for you


Your assumption is right on the money.:laugh:

Yeah, not really a park rat.


----------



## mugen939 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just bought these and have them mounted on my arbor coda. I love the hell out of them, easy in and out. Extremely stiff binding, they give you really good feedback and control. If your a carver or a big mountain guy these are perfect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

how bout FLOW NXT FR? i saw an ad at craigslist and the guy is offering it for 75 bux.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

rjcs03 said:


> how bout FLOW NXT FR? i saw an ad at craigslist and the guy is offering it for 75 bux.


they are last years or 2 years ago model. i think they are the same things with less or none carbon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

so its worth it for 75?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i would say yes


----------



## Awaken101 (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL, just found this thread again...

I did end up picking these bindings up last season. LOVE THEM TO DEATH!!

Work great with my Flow Rift Boa boots but absolutely horrible with my 686 New Balances.

Highly recommended.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a question regarding bindings. Predominantly a carver, but I want to start doing some jumps. I'm looking at a new board as well, probably the EVO-R or the SL-R.

I'm confused about bindings though, what sets what apart? What are the main differences/benefits of freestyle binding vs carving/big mountain bindings? Thanks for the education.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

EVO-R will be better for park. SL-R - get this one and you will not be dissappionted for sure  .... not get big size, cause size plays big role in what you are about to feel while riding. Regarding bindings - also put an eye on NXT FRX... will try 'em today or tomorrow how it fits my boots  good luck!


----------

